# Ceiling Fan Light



## rsrsatx (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a new home with a ceiling fan in the study.  The lights are really dim.  There are 2 60W bulbs with an intermediate base.  I was thinking of replacing the bulbs, but cannot find any 75W bulbs with an intermediate base.  Any ideas?


----------



## triple D (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you look at the sticker on the light sockets ? I think they are 60w max. Maybe check your voltage to verify 120v. Then maybe look at another fan? Good luck....


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome RSRSATX:
If your light has 'soft white' or frosted bulbs in it, you could use clear bulbs of the same size for a minimal gain in lighting.
Glenn


----------



## ciera (Jan 13, 2009)

Try going with compact florescent bulbs. You can get a 20W CFL with an intermediate base, and the output is equivalent to a 75W incandescent. You can probably get even higher wattage than that if you shop online.


----------



## triple D (Jan 14, 2009)

If you choose a c.f.l. make sure your light is not on a dimmer. Most of the c.f.l.'s are not compatible with dimmers. Good luck....


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 16, 2009)

One of the reasons I've stayed away from CFLs is because I like dimmers and have one everywhere excepts closets and the kitchen.  But I did find a web site that has a good selection of instant on and dimmable CFLs at 1000 Bulbs 

The former owners had standard CFLs everywhere, and I took them all out and gave them to my "green" boss.  I still can't figure the lesser of two evils between energy use of incandescents and disposal of CFLs.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 16, 2009)

You won't find bulbs greater than 60W in an intermediate base.  This is to prevent you from burning down your home.  A non-dimmer, CFL is the best way to get more light but, depending on the fixture and personal taste, it may not look that great (the CFL's that is).


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 18, 2009)

kok328, I actually had a run-in with this actually trying to find a light kit with standard base sockets.  I was not aware that they not only stopped making bulbs greater than 60W in an intermediate or candelabra base, but that you cannot get fan light kits with a standard base for just the reason that they do not want you to be able to put a higher wattage bulbs in them.  I'm guessing quite the number of houses burned down.  I had been trying to find a standard base light kit to replace one that didn't match the second fan in the room.  Every time I looked, they were all candelabra and one miserably beat up box with a standard base in it I didn't want to touch.  Once I finally found someone to help, he told me about the changes.  I snagged that ratty old box right quick!

It's not that I intend to use greater than 60W--in fact I almost never even use those lights--but I just don't want to have to keep a gazillion different kinds of lightbulbs around.  

FYI, the guy pointed out how easy it was to replace the sockets in the fixture should I have the need down the road...


----------



## Johnboy555 (Mar 19, 2009)

Considering everything...would it be easier and cheaper to just replace the light fixture on the fan??  Most lighting an big box stores have  light fixtures available separately, made for fans.  Also, check the dimmer. If it's in the fan itself it may be going bad.


----------

